# Replacing Marshall cab back panel... Should I?



## JivRey (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi folks,

I just acquired an old Marshall cab 1982a (JCM 800 Lead) loaded with Celestion G12-80 (1980-1982?).

I just love that cab! It was pretty beaten. Fortunately, the speakers are perfect! I just finished repairing the tolex. To do so, I had to use some original tolex from the back panel (Which was the most beaten part of the cab due to transport..)

The construction of the cab is great; Made of solid 9-ply-or-so plywood EXCEPT the back panel, made of press wood..

Don't ask me what the previous owner did (Let the cab sit in a car under the sun for a week, or any other nightmarish situation..) but the back panel is kinda inflated, just a bit, just to be annoying for my procedural brain.

Now I have a few options;

- Apply new tolex and keep this press wood back panel
- Build a new back panel with russian birch plywood

If I decide to build a back panel with russian plywood, will it change the sound drastically?

Will it change the sound for the best? What should I expect? More bottom?

Any insight or opinions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## JerS (Jun 16, 2014)

my guess would be that you will not hear a major change in the tone of the cabinet if you added a new back panel. Having said that, the cosmetic upgrade and knowledge that the back panel is made of something solid (not press-board) may give you some additional satisfaction and piece of mind. If it were mine - I would do it.

Cheers!


----------



## JivRey (Jul 2, 2016)

JerS said:


> my guess would be that you will not hear a major change in the tone of the cabinet if you added a new back panel. Having said that, the cosmetic upgrade and knowledge that the back panel is made of something solid (not press-board) may give you some additional satisfaction and piece of mind. If it were mine - I would do it.
> 
> Cheers!


Great, will do!


----------

